# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فرم درخواست ثبت نام (پیوست ۲ نوع ب)دانشگاه آزاد رو از کجا بگیرم

## Pedro88

فرم درخواست ثبت نام (پیوست ۲ نوع ب)دانشگاه آزاد رو از کجا بگیرم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Pedro88

UP

----------

